# Sony DSC-F828 oder Nickon Coolpix 8700



## genesys (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo!
Ich möchte mir ne gute Digitalkamera kaufen (so um die 1000-1200 euro).
Es ist meine erste digitalkamera und ich habe noch nicht allzuviele Erfahrungen sammeln können. Warum ich gleich so ne teure kaufen will? ich brauch die Kamera nicht für Ferienfotos oder so, sondern für grafische Nachbearbeitung etc.

ich hab mir die Infos über die beiden Kameras schon auf http://www.dpreview.com angeschaut . . . irgendwie haben beide ihre Vorteile . . .

kennt sich jemand damit gut aus? kann mir jemand aus eigener Erfahrung oder so einen Tip geben? was sind wirklich die Vor und Nachteile der beiden Kameras?

oder vielleicht ne ganz andere

wäre cool, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!
thx!


----------



## Vitalis (28. Mai 2004)

Hm, schwer etwas zu empfehlen in der 8 Megapixel Klasse. Alle Kameras haben ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Ich glaube, man kann fast sagen, die Sony ist die beste Cam, wären da nicht diese blauen Farbsäume. Du mußt jetzt halt selber abwägen, welche Eigenschaften Dir besonders wichtig sind und welche eher weniger.

Ich persönlich bin von den 8MP-Cams relativ enttäuscht, weil die schon bei Empfindlichkeit ISO 400 ein starkes Rauschen zeigen. 

Wie wäre es für Dich denn mit der Canon 300D? Der einzige Nachteil wäre hier wahrscheinlich das fehlende, mitgelieferte Riesenzoom-Objektiv...

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## genesys (28. Mai 2004)

Tut mir leid ich hab wie gesagt da nicht so ganz den durchblick 
was meinst du mit blauem Farbsaum und rauschen bei ISO 400

wieso mit dem Objektiven steht, wollte ich sowieso noch wissen . . . kann man bei beiden kameras zusätzliche Objektive montieren?


hmmm Canon 300D . . . mal angucken thx


----------



## Vitalis (28. Mai 2004)

Bei den beiden Kameras sind die Objektive fest eingebaut, man kann keine draufmontieren. Es gibt aber Adapter, die die Brennweite verlängern oder verkürzen. 

Die Farbsaumgeschichte kannst Du hier  unter "Bildqualität" nachlesen. Und allgemein hier  noch ein paar Tests.

Hier  gibt's Infos zum Thema Rauschen. 

Hoffe das hilft  
Das Thema "welche Cam kaufen" gibt es hier im Forum übrigens ziemlich oft. Wenn Du ein wenig davon durchliest, hilft Dir das sicherlich auch noch etwas..

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------

